# Coat Change.



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I bathed Desmond once a week during the change (for the most part... lol, most of our time was spent brushing brushing brushing instead of bathing & drying xD). I think once a week will be perfectly fine, so long as you dry her straight to prevent as much matting as possible (learned that lesson the hard way!) Good luck!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You could try putting her in oil. It softens the coat, but if you aren't currently showing her, it can get your through the worst of it.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Birdie said:


> I think once a week will be perfectly fine, so long as you dry her straight to prevent as much matting as possible (learned that lesson the hard way!) Good luck!


Thank you.

I did also learn the hard way :S 
I lost Dima coat down into a total mess and had to shave her down. 

But I know I will get through this with Vaka there is no other way since I am going to finish her titles as soon as possible.

I am also maintaining a Bichon Frise going through this awful time and I think they are far worse then the Spoos

Just looking for any short cuts that will make my life easier


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

cbrand said:


> You could try putting her in oil. It softens the coat, but if you aren't currently showing her, it can get your through the worst of it.


I think oil is not an option with this beauty.
She is a wild child and well she would manged to stick the whole garden to her coat if she had any oil in it 

I am not mistaken, when you put dogs in oil they do get more dirt into the coat?


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

cbrand said:


> You could try putting her in oil. It softens the coat, but if you aren't currently showing her, it can get your through the worst of it.


When you say "oil", what product are you using?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't offer any help because I clipped Kala down short(totally regretted it though), I wish I had just kept with it even if it did take hours every day. I say that now


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> I wish I had just kept with it even if it did take hours every day. I say that now


It will grow back I promise 

I have never regretted cutting them down, done it twice with Dima and Once with Charly.
It grows out so fast that you barely get any rest hehe ..

But now I am going to stick to it no matter what I am going to finish Vaka in August 2011 and then I can do what I want with her coat!!!
Until then I have to be strong because I know this and I can do it.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> I can't offer any help because I clipped Kala down short(totally regretted it though), I wish I had just kept with it even if it did take hours every day. I say that now


LOL I find myself saying the exact opposite! xD 
I wish I had clipped Desmond short and let him enjoy being brushed, instead of keeping his luxurious fur and tormenting myself with mats and him with constant dematting. As much as I adored his beautiful coat, I regret not keeping him short and making the experience more tolerable on both of us.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my poof is heading into coat change right now. i took her to the groomers (a 3 min walk) for her fft and we decided next month to go ahead and bring her in for her first full groom. She will be 7 months.
i'll keep her brushed and combed til then (and she needs a good bath this weekend after her lovely roll in the mud.)


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

A good oli is Wu Pi Magic and its really not that bad with them getting dirty with it. Also Absorbine Show Sheen(horse product) helps to keep hair from matting.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> A good oli is Wu Pi Magic and its really not that bad with them getting dirty with it. Also Absorbine Show Sheen(horse product) helps to keep hair from matting.


Thank you


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

im glad im not the only one who uses show sheen, i love it, horse and dog! even better than the stuff!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Raena said:


> im glad im not the only one who uses show sheen, i love it, horse and dog! even better than the stuff!


I know...it's wonderful! :thumb:

Also as someone else stated on here...make sure you straighten the coat...it helps a ton!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Raena said:


> im glad im not the only one who uses show sheen, i love it, horse and dog! even better than the stuff!


Love it!!! Helped me keep a clients dog de matted thru coat change. I did him once a week as well. 

Works good on people hair too.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Lucia has such a dense coat, I couldn't have gotten through coat change (with my sanity) without Survivor, by EQyss, and corn starch. YES, I said corn starch! lol It makes the hair amazingly slippery, and mats are easily combed or brushed out. I thought for sure I would have to shave down Lucia's ear - overnight, she had it so wadded up tight, I didn't see how I could possibly save it. I worked in the corn starch with my fingers, and pulled the hair apart as much as possible, then used my LP brush and prayed. I couldn't believe how easily the brush went through, bit by bit, and finally able to get the comb through all of it. Note: not all corn starch is the same. Do NOT use the Crabbergirl (or something like that) brand. It's more powdery, like baking powder, and not as slippery as the others.


----------

